
'Baby Simulator' Programs May Make Teen Girls More Likely to Become Pregnant - ourmandave
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/baby-simulator-programs-make-teen-girls-pregnant-study/story?id=41642211
======
pgrbuc
" while the Australian version studied was "a mere 2.5 hours" of class time. "

I'm not sure if this is typical for Baby Simulator programs.

The version I went through you had a doll that would randomly cry every 5-10
hours and you had rock them for 5-10 minutes before you could put them down
and go back to sleep / get back in the shower / etc.

You had a unique key attached to your wrist so only you could calm the baby
down.

You got the baby after class on Friday and turned it in before class on
Monday.

I'd like to see a study done on that program, you couldn't do things you
usually did, you lost sleep, and people didn't cut you a ton of slack or give
you much sympathy.

